# KING OF THE STREETS



## 66 ROLLERZ ONLY (Jun 27, 2008)

KING OF THE STREETS










HERE AT RS HYDRAULICS
SATURDAY AUGUST 31 2008 
12 PM TO 5 PM
701 KINGS ROW 
SAN JOSE CA 95112
CASH PRICEZ FOR THE HOP ONLY
DOUBLE PUMP
40 INCHZEZ REAR
800.00 1ST
200.00 2ND
SINGLE PUMP
35 INCHEZ REAR
800.00 1ST
200.00 2ND


----------



## 66 ROLLERZ ONLY (Jun 27, 2008)

:thumbsup:


----------



## northbay (May 7, 2005)

Truck and cars in the same category


----------



## BackBumper559 (Mar 22, 2007)

> _Originally posted by 66 ROLLERZ ONLY_@Aug 4 2008, 05:50 PM~11257946
> *KING OF THE STREETS
> 
> 
> ...


ill be there to collect my 8 billz haha


----------



## Psta (Mar 18, 2004)

> _Originally posted by BackBumper559_@Aug 5 2008, 04:13 PM~11267107
> *ill be there to collect my 8 billz haha
> *


Better hope hop shop dont show up.
doing more wih only 1 gate!


----------



## smiley`s 84 fleetwood (Jul 19, 2004)

> _Originally posted by Psta_@Aug 5 2008, 04:38 PM~11267317
> *Better hope hop shop dont show up.
> doing more wih only 1 gate!
> *


 :0


----------



## 66 ROLLERZ ONLY (Jun 27, 2008)

> _Originally posted by northbay_@Aug 5 2008, 01:02 PM~11265907
> *Truck and cars in the same category
> *


NO !!!!!!!!!!!!!


----------



## DELTORO HYDRAULICS (Oct 6, 2004)

> _Originally posted by 66 ROLLERZ ONLY_@Aug 5 2008, 03:45 PM~11267383
> *NO !!!!!!!!!!!!!
> *



Then you gonna need more classes :biggrin:


----------



## himbone (Aug 28, 2004)

> _Originally posted by DELTORO HYDRAULICS_@Aug 6 2008, 09:55 AM~11273809
> *Then you gonna need more classes :biggrin:
> *


you bringing the drop top?


----------



## O.G.RIDER (Jul 24, 2002)

WELL HERE IT IS PEOPLE FINALLY.  
10 GREAT SHOW'S ALL KINDS OF HOPPING CONTEST. 3 UNBELIEVABLE
BIKINI CONTEST :0 , THE GIRLS HAVE GONE TOTALY WILD :biggrin: .
3 1/2 HOURS LONG NONE STOP CHICANO HIP HOP MUSIC.  
THIS IS ONE OF THE BEST EVER IF NOT THE BEST DVD WE HAVE EVER PUT OUT  .
YOU HAVE TO CHECK THIS ONE OUT FOR SURE,  
NONE STOP ACTION CAR CLUB INTERVIEWS  
SHOUT OUTS AND TONS OF HOT BABE'S. :biggrin: 
O.G.RIDER HAS BROUGHT IT TO YOU LIKE NOBODY ELSE HAS BEFORE. :0 
OH WE HAVE A TWO SIDED COVER IN A ULTRA CLEAR CASE, 
NOBODY ELSE HAS THAT EITHER. :0 
ALL THE PICS ON THIS DVD ARE SHOW'S WE FILMED HERE IN THIS DVD.  



















JUST GOT TO KNOW , DO YOU LIKE IT. !!!!!  :biggrin:


----------



## rhr26 (Mar 3, 2006)

> _Originally posted by Psta_@Aug 5 2008, 04:38 PM~11267317
> *Better hope hop shop dont show up.
> doing more wih only 1 gate!
> *



And not getting stuck on the bumper!!!


----------



## SJDEUCE (Jul 18, 2004)

> _Originally posted by DELTORO HYDRAULICS_@Aug 6 2008, 10:55 AM~11273809
> *Then you gonna need more classes :biggrin:
> *


whos going to this any ways :uh:


----------



## northbay (May 7, 2005)

> _Originally posted by 66 ROLLERZ ONLY_@Aug 5 2008, 03:45 PM~11267383
> *NO !!!!!!!!!!!!!
> *


More details would be good if you want a lot of people to show up. Details is key


----------



## DELTORO HYDRAULICS (Oct 6, 2004)

> _Originally posted by himbone_@Aug 6 2008, 10:26 AM~11274041
> *you bringing the drop top?
> *


I might need to see the permit next to the cash pics or it didn't happen Its too expensive gettings the cars ready for these events when your not 100 % sure it won't get shut down early. Also Do three make a class and if three don't show up whats the pay out at least half the pot just because other people don't show up doesn't mean the people who do should be shorted for it After all the moneys already there and it still costed us to get ready for and to the show


----------



## SJDEUCE (Jul 18, 2004)

> _Originally posted by DELTORO HYDRAULICS_@Aug 6 2008, 04:45 PM~11276947
> *I might need to see the permit next to the cash pics or it didn't happen Its too expensive gettings the cars ready for these events when your not 100 % sure it won't get shut down early. Also Do three make a class and if three don't show up whats the pay out at least half the pot just because other people don't show up doesn't mean the people who do should be shorted for it After all the moneys already there and it still costed us to get ready for and to the show
> *



i wouldnt go...look at the last one, cops came he took off :uh:


----------



## UCEFAMILY (Jan 6, 2007)

> _Originally posted by Psta_@Aug 5 2008, 03:38 PM~11267317
> *Better hope hop shop dont show up.
> doing more wih only 1 gate!
> *


 :0 :0 wow hop shop hittin the 100 marker with a single gotta see that :0


----------



## 66 ROLLERZ ONLY (Jun 27, 2008)

> _Originally posted by ucefamily_@Aug 6 2008, 04:53 PM~11277601
> *:0  :0 wow hop shop hittin the 100 marker with a single gotta see that  :0
> *


HOPE MY USO'S SHOW UP !!!!!!!!!!!!


----------



## 66 ROLLERZ ONLY (Jun 27, 2008)

> _Originally posted by DELTORO HYDRAULICS_@Aug 6 2008, 03:45 PM~11276947
> *I might need to see the permit next to the cash pics or it didn't happen Its too expensive gettings the cars ready for these events when your not 100 % sure it won't get shut down early. Also Do three make a class and if three don't show up whats the pay out at least half the pot just because other people don't show up doesn't mean the people who do should be shorted for it After all the moneys already there and it still costed us to get ready for and to the show
> *


robert has the permits bro .


----------



## 66 ROLLERZ ONLY (Jun 27, 2008)

> _Originally posted by BackBumper559_@Aug 5 2008, 03:13 PM~11267107
> *ill be there to collect my 8 billz haha
> *


hope you'll show up my brother


----------



## 66 ROLLERZ ONLY (Jun 27, 2008)

to a home boy ,
r.i.p chivo 
does heaven have a getto !!!!!!!!!!!
much love and respect 
to chivo ,
his club and family


----------



## O.G.RIDER (Jul 24, 2002)

WELL HERE IT IS PEOPLE FINALLY.  
10 GREAT SHOW'S ALL KINDS OF HOPPING CONTEST. 3 UNBELIEVABLE
BIKINI CONTEST :0 , THE GIRLS HAVE GONE TOTALY WILD :biggrin: .
3 1/2 HOURS LONG NONE STOP CHICANO HIP HOP MUSIC.  
THIS IS ONE OF THE BEST EVER IF NOT THE BEST DVD WE HAVE EVER PUT OUT  .
YOU HAVE TO CHECK THIS ONE OUT FOR SURE,  
NONE STOP ACTION CAR CLUB INTERVIEWS  
SHOUT OUTS AND TONS OF HOT BABE'S. :biggrin: 
O.G.RIDER HAS BROUGHT IT TO YOU LIKE NOBODY ELSE HAS BEFORE. :0 
OH WE HAVE A TWO SIDED COVER IN A ULTRA CLEAR CASE, 
NOBODY ELSE HAS THAT EITHER. :0 
ALL THE PICS ON THIS DVD ARE SHOW'S WE FILMED HERE IN THIS DVD.  



















JUST GOT TO KNOW , DO YOU LIKE IT. !!!!!  :biggrin: :


----------



## # 1 RS HYDRAULICS (Aug 8, 2008)




----------



## 66 ROLLERZ ONLY (Jun 27, 2008)

ILL BE THERE .......


----------



## 66 ROLLERZ ONLY (Jun 27, 2008)

TTTT


----------



## juiced88caprice (Jun 13, 2007)

get juice!!! fuck AIR!!!!!!!!!!! :biggrin:


----------



## Psta (Mar 18, 2004)

> _Originally posted by 66 ROLLERZ ONLY_@Aug 13 2008, 02:30 PM~11334836
> *
> 
> 
> ...


hopping the trike?!  :dunno:


----------



## SJDEUCE (Jul 18, 2004)

> _Originally posted by Psta_@Aug 14 2008, 11:40 AM~11342683
> *hopping the trike?!   :dunno:
> *


ya i dont understand why he keep posting this bike..on everyone page :uh:


----------



## 66 ROLLERZ ONLY (Jun 27, 2008)

> _Originally posted by SJDEUCE_@Aug 14 2008, 10:43 AM~11342709
> *ya i dont understand why he keep posting this bike..on everyone page :uh:
> *


I LOVE MY DAUGHTERS TRIKE ..........


----------



## SJ 77 MONTE (Aug 13, 2008)




----------



## # 1 RS HYDRAULICS (Aug 8, 2008)

TTTT


----------



## # 1 RS HYDRAULICS (Aug 8, 2008)

T


----------



## himbone (Aug 28, 2004)

lets get the complete info all rules classes whether trucks and cars are competiting against eachother. payout for each class. and what does it mean on the flyer a portion of the procedes go to a charity? that isnt a portion of the prize money is it? also who will be reading the hop stick?


----------



## 53CHEVY'S (Dec 29, 2004)

> _Originally posted by SJDEUCE_@Aug 14 2008, 10:43 AM~11342709
> *ya i dont understand why he keep posting this bike..on everyone page :uh:
> *


I was thinking the same damn thing. :uh:  :dunno: 

It's all good, my 13 year old nephew was alway's excited about his bike too.


----------



## DELTORO HYDRAULICS (Oct 6, 2004)

> _Originally posted by himbone_@Aug 19 2008, 10:18 PM~11389951
> *lets get the complete info all rules classes whether trucks and cars are competiting against eachother. payout for each class. and what does it mean on the flyer a portion of the procedes go to a charity? that isnt a portion of the prize money is it? also who will be reading the hop stick?
> *


portion of the proceeds probably mean the entry money made shouldnt be the hop prize money thats what im thinking.


----------



## SJDEUCE (Jul 18, 2004)

> _Originally posted by DELTORO HYDRAULICS_@Aug 20 2008, 11:19 AM~11392792
> *portion of the proceeds probably mean the entry money made shouldnt be the hop prize money thats what im thinking.
> *


call and ask? good question :0


----------



## 66 ROLLERZ ONLY (Jun 27, 2008)

,,,,,


----------



## # 1 RS HYDRAULICS (Aug 8, 2008)

> _Originally posted by himbone_@Aug 19 2008, 10:18 PM~11389951
> *lets get the complete info all rules classes whether trucks and cars are competiting against eachother. payout for each class. and what does it mean on the flyer a portion of the procedes go to a charity? that isnt a portion of the prize money is it? also who will be reading the hop stick?
> *


HEY MAN THIS IS JUST A FRIENDLY GATHERING .
TO ALL HOME GIRLZ AND HOME BOYZ WHO DONT 
CARES WHO WINS JUST WANT TO HAVE FUN WITH 
EACH OTHERS COMPANY . ITS ALL ABOUT THE LOW RIDING FAMILY..


----------



## nme1 (Jul 12, 2005)

> _Originally posted by # 1 RS HYDRAULICS_@Aug 22 2008, 11:26 AM~11412424
> *HEY MAN THIS IS JUST A FRIENDLY GATHERING .
> TO ALL HOME GIRLZ AND HOME BOYZ WHO DONT
> CARES WHO WINS JUST WANT TO HAVE FUN WITH
> ...


----------



## 66 ROLLERZ ONLY (Jun 27, 2008)

KING OF THE STREETS

HERE AT RS HYDRAULICS
SUNDAY AUGUST 31 2008 
12 PM TO 5 PM
701 KINGS ROW 
SAN JOSE CA 95112
CASH PRICEZ FOR THE HOP ONLY
DOUBLE PUMP
40 INCHZEZ REAR
800.00 1ST
200.00 2ND
SINGLE PUMP
35 INCHEZ REAR
800.00 1ST
200.00 2ND


----------



## 66 ROLLERZ ONLY (Jun 27, 2008)

.


----------



## himbone (Aug 28, 2004)

> _Originally posted by # 1 RS HYDRAULICS_@Aug 22 2008, 12:26 PM~11412424
> *HEY MAN THIS IS JUST A FRIENDLY GATHERING .
> TO ALL HOME GIRLZ AND HOME BOYZ WHO DONT
> CARES WHO WINS JUST WANT TO HAVE FUN WITH
> ...


I dont think my questions were negative they are real questions that competitors want to know. you guys dont have a good track record with the hop at your shop last time so if you want hoppers to show up post complete rules with everything in plain english. Its not that diffucult of a thing to do, and will probably result in a bigger turn out


----------



## SJDEUCE (Jul 18, 2004)

> _Originally posted by himbone_@Aug 22 2008, 04:42 PM~11413963
> *I dont think my questions were negative they are real questions that competitors want to know. you guys dont have a good track record with the hop at your shop last time so if you want hoppers to show up post complete rules with everything in plain english. Its not that diffucult of a thing to do, and will probably result in a bigger turn out
> *


----------



## 66 ROLLERZ ONLY (Jun 27, 2008)

> _Originally posted by 66 ROLLERZ ONLY_@Aug 4 2008, 04:50 PM~11257946
> *KING OF THE STREETS
> 
> 
> ...


----------



## 66 ROLLERZ ONLY (Jun 27, 2008)

> _Originally posted by 66 ROLLERZ ONLY_@Aug 4 2008, 04:50 PM~11257946
> *KING OF THE STREETS
> 
> 
> ...


----------



## # 1 RS HYDRAULICS (Aug 8, 2008)

> _Originally posted by 66 ROLLERZ ONLY_@Aug 4 2008, 04:50 PM~11257946
> *KING OF THE STREETS
> 
> HERE AT RS HYDRAULICS
> ...


----------



## 66 ROLLERZ ONLY (Jun 27, 2008)

T


----------



## eastbay_drop (Jul 3, 2003)

what happend to radical?



> _Originally posted by 66 ROLLERZ ONLY_@Aug 22 2008, 03:01 PM~11412686
> *KING OF THE STREETS
> 
> HERE AT RS HYDRAULICS
> ...


----------



## 66 ROLLERZ ONLY (Jun 27, 2008)

>


----------



## eastbay_drop (Jul 3, 2003)

:nono: 



> >


----------



## # 1 RS HYDRAULICS (Aug 8, 2008)

> _Originally posted by eastbay_60_@Aug 27 2008, 10:15 AM~11450994
> *:nono:
> *


MY BAD ....


----------



## # 1 RS HYDRAULICS (Aug 8, 2008)

> _Originally posted by himbone_@Aug 22 2008, 03:42 PM~11413963
> *I dont think my questions were negative they are real questions that competitors want to know. you guys dont have a good track record with the hop at your shop last time so if you want hoppers to show up post complete rules with everything in plain english. Its not that diffucult of a thing to do, and will probably result in a bigger turn out
> *


YO BRO I DONT KNOW 
WHAT TO TELL YOU ON TRUCKS OR RADICAL RULES .....
I SAY JUST BRING THEM ANY WAYS I'LL PAY THEM OUT IF I HAVE TOO....


----------



## # 1 RS HYDRAULICS (Aug 8, 2008)

> _Originally posted by # 1 RS HYDRAULICS_@Aug 27 2008, 10:40 AM~11451171
> *YO BRO I DONT KNOW
> WHAT TO TELL YOU ON TRUCKS OR RADICAL RULES .....
> I SAY JUST BRING THEM ANY WAYS I'LL PAY THEM OUT IF I HAVE TOO MAYBE....
> *


----------



## Cali-Stylz (Jan 23, 2005)

> lets get the complete info all rules classes whether trucks and cars are competiting against eachother. payout for each class. and what does it mean on the flyer a portion of the procedes go to a charity? that isnt a portion of the prize money is it? also who will be reading the hop stick?





> I dont think my questions were negative they are real questions that competitors want to know. you guys dont have a good track record with the hop at your shop last time so if you want hoppers to show up post complete rules with everything in plain english. Its not that diffucult of a thing to do, and will probably result in a bigger turn out


So this...



> >
> 
> 
> Made him a "hater"? :scrutinize:
> ...


----------



## SJDEUCE (Jul 18, 2004)

> _Originally posted by Cali-Stylz_@Aug 27 2008, 02:08 PM~11452313
> *So this...
> Made him a "hater"? :scrutinize:
> 
> ...


sponsor ONLY :biggrin:


----------



## himbone (Aug 28, 2004)

> >
> 
> 
> wow thats pretty hardcore. whats next a pic of a mean clown or sumthing to really scare me. fuckin joke


----------



## lethalsdaname (Mar 2, 2008)

> _Originally posted by himbone_@Aug 27 2008, 05:32 PM~11455436
> *wow thats pretty hardcore. whats next a pic of a mean clown or sumthing to really scare me. fuckin joke
> *


dam jim how bout we all just hook up at sam's that day instead sounds like at least we know we could enjoy our afternoon


----------



## Psta (Mar 18, 2004)

> _Originally posted by himbone_@Aug 27 2008, 07:32 PM~11455436
> *wow thats pretty hardcore. whats next a pic of a mean clown or sumthing to really scare me. fuckin joke
> *


What up Jimmy?!
Man, this fool post's up pics of trikes and talks shit!I think we know who the real hater is!
My opinion is this dude is making the RS team look bad!


----------



## SJDEUCE (Jul 18, 2004)

> _Originally posted by Psta_@Aug 28 2008, 01:53 AM~11458463
> *What up Jimmy?!
> Man, this fool post's up pics of trikes and talks shit!I think we know who the real hater is!
> My opinion is this dude is making the RS team look bad!
> *


x2


----------



## 53CHEVY'S (Dec 29, 2004)

> _Originally posted by Psta_@Aug 28 2008, 12:53 AM~11458463
> *What up Jimmy?!
> Man, this fool post's up pics of trikes and talks shit!I think we know who the real hater is!
> My opinion is this dude is making the RS team look bad!
> *


I thought he was about 12 or 13 years old posting up his bike everywhere. But, sometimes it's not his, it's his 9 year old daughters. So, I guess he is a little older than 12.


----------



## 66 ROLLERZ ONLY (Jun 27, 2008)

> KING OF THE STREETS
> 
> HERE AT RS HYDRAULICS
> SUNDAY AUGUST 31 2008
> ...


----------



## # 1 RS HYDRAULICS (Aug 8, 2008)

> > KING OF THE STREETS
> >
> > HERE AT RS HYDRAULICS
> > SUNDAY AUGUST 31 2008
> > ...


----------



## # 1 RS HYDRAULICS (Aug 8, 2008)

> > > KING OF THE STREETS
> > >
> > > HERE AT RS HYDRAULICS
> > > SUNDAY AUGUST 31 2008
> > > ...


----------



## stacklifehydraulics (Jan 31, 2006)

> > > > KING OF THE STREETS
> > > >
> > > > HERE AT RS HYDRAULICS
> > > > SUNDAY AUGUST 31 2008
> > > ...


----------



## # 1 RS HYDRAULICS (Aug 8, 2008)

> SO IS RADICAL $800 1ST AND $200 2nd???????
> IF THERE IS ONLY A FEW TRUCKS THEY'LL GET SOME THING ..


----------



## # 1 RS HYDRAULICS (Aug 8, 2008)

KING OF THE STREETS

HERE AT RS HYDRAULICS
SUNDAY AUGUST 31 2008 
12 PM TO 5 PM
701 KINGS ROW 
SAN JOSE CA 95112
CASH PRICEZ FOR THE HOP ONLY
DOUBLE PUMP
40 INCHZEZ REAR
800.00 1ST
200.00 2ND
SINGLE PUMP
35 INCHEZ REAR
800.00 1ST
200.00 2ND
TRUCKS ARE IN RADICAL .....
THERE IS A $ 45. DOLLAR ENTER FEE ....
TO ALL NO DISRESECT TO N-E BODY ,
WANT TO INCREASE THE PEACE ..........
IF THERE IS ONLY A FEW TRUCKS THEY'LL 
GET SOME THING FOR SHOWING WHAT THERE TRUCK CAN DO ....


----------



## poppa68_KI_4life (Mar 16, 2005)

no definate answer on radical :dunno: 

hope this doesnt hurt the event and keep people from coming


----------



## stacklifehydraulics (Jan 31, 2006)

> > SO IS RADICAL $800 1ST AND $200 2nd???????
> > IF THERE IS ONLY A FEW TRUCKS THEY'LL GET SOME THING ..
> 
> 
> well the question was for the radical class , I understand that trucks will be in the radical class as well as cars that lock up higher than 40 inches I understand that . but what i was asking was the pay out the same ? how many radicals does it take to make a class for full prize money? and if it gets stuck is it disqualified? thanks


----------



## # 1 RS HYDRAULICS (Aug 8, 2008)

> _Originally posted by 41chev_@Aug 28 2008, 02:22 PM~11462865
> *well the question was for the radical class , I understand that trucks will be in the radical class as well as cars that lock up higher than 40 inches  I understand that . but what i was asking was the pay out the same ? how many radicals does it take to make a class for full prize money? and if it gets stuck is it disqualified?    thanks
> *



IF IT DOES GET SUCK .
IT'S DISQUALIFIED YESSIR ....


----------



## 66 ROLLERZ ONLY (Jun 27, 2008)

MY BAD 
IF IT GET STUCK IT'S ALL GOOD THAT'S RADICAL 
THREE MAKES A CLASS , :thumbsup:


----------



## Mr JuleZ (Jan 16, 2004)

2 User(s) are reading this topic (0 Guests and 0 Anonymous Users)
2 Members: *RollerZ 57, 66 ROLLERZ ONLY*
GOOD TALKING TO U


----------



## Eddie-Money (Mar 2, 2006)

:wave:


----------



## Rollinaround (Mar 24, 2004)

> _Originally posted by SJDEUCE_@Aug 27 2008, 02:34 PM~11452593
> *sponsor ONLY :biggrin:
> *


 :biggrin:


----------



## 66 ROLLERZ ONLY (Jun 27, 2008)

> _Originally posted by RollerZ 57_@Aug 28 2008, 04:18 PM~11463995
> *2 User(s) are reading this topic (0 Guests and 0 Anonymous Users)
> 2 Members: RollerZ 57, 66 ROLLERZ ONLY
> GOOD TALKING TO U
> *


NO DOUBT BRO ....


----------



## himbone (Aug 28, 2004)

:uh:


----------



## himbone (Aug 28, 2004)

SO IS IT 3 MAKES A CLASS FOR ALL CLASSES OR JUST RADICAL?


----------



## MODHOPPER (Nov 3, 2004)

sounds like its going to be a dud .


----------



## stacklifehydraulics (Jan 31, 2006)

> _Originally posted by himbone_@Aug 28 2008, 06:03 PM~11464935
> *SO IS IT 3 MAKES A CLASS FOR ALL CLASSES OR JUST RADICAL?
> *


you can pay my entry fee and will have a class :biggrin:


----------



## SJDEUCE (Jul 18, 2004)

peewees ready
is 41 chevy? :0


----------



## UCEFAMILY (Jan 6, 2007)

SO IF YOU LOCK UP AT 40 DOUBLE YOUR NOT RADICAL RIGHT TRUCK OR NOT  LOWRIDER MAG TRUCKS COMPETE AGAINST CARS SO WHAT IS IT ???


----------



## UCEFAMILY (Jan 6, 2007)

> _Originally posted by SJDEUCE_@Aug 28 2008, 08:42 PM~11466498
> *peewees ready
> is 41 chevy? :0
> *


WHAT YOU GOT HOMIE THE GREEN ELCO  ITS NICE IT GOT UP WELL IN FRESNO


----------



## stacklifehydraulics (Jan 31, 2006)

> _Originally posted by SJDEUCE_@Aug 28 2008, 08:42 PM~11466498
> *peewees ready
> is 41 chevy? :0
> *


NOPE GOT TO LOCK UP AT 41"


----------



## Eddie-Money (Mar 2, 2006)

*WHAT'S UP TIM *


----------



## stacklifehydraulics (Jan 31, 2006)

> _Originally posted by Eddie$Money_@Aug 28 2008, 10:14 PM~11467907
> *WHAT'S UP TIM
> *


CHANGIN THE PACE


----------



## himbone (Aug 28, 2004)

> _Originally posted by # 1 RS HYDRAULICS_@Aug 28 2008, 01:14 PM~11462256
> *KING OF THE STREETS
> 
> HERE AT RS HYDRAULICS
> ...


----------



## EL TIBURON (Jul 9, 2008)

*Ben you remember cleaning the bumpers to this *:biggrin: :biggrin: :biggrin:


----------



## EL TIBURON (Jul 9, 2008)

*PEE WEE'S MODHOPPER BACK IN THE DAY*


----------



## SJDEUCE (Jul 18, 2004)

> _Originally posted by EL TIBURON_@Aug 29 2008, 07:15 AM~11469537
> *Ben you remember cleaning the bumpers to this :biggrin:  :biggrin:  :biggrin:
> *


 :0


----------



## SJDEUCE (Jul 18, 2004)

> _Originally posted by ucefamily_@Aug 28 2008, 09:59 PM~11466765
> *WHAT YOU GOT HOMIE THE GREEN ELCO  ITS NICE IT GOT UP WELL IN FRESNO
> *


NA I OWN A 94 TOYOTA TERCEL :biggrin: 
I MEAN A RANGER W/ A BLOWER.... :0 AND BED DANCER :biggrin:


----------



## 66 ROLLERZ ONLY (Jun 27, 2008)

> _Originally posted by SJDEUCE_@Aug 29 2008, 07:43 AM~11469966
> *NA I OWN A 94 TOYOTA TERCEL :biggrin:
> I MEAN A RANGER W/ A BLOWER.... :0 AND BED DANCER :biggrin:
> *


DOES THAT HOP .....


----------



## MODHOPPER (Nov 3, 2004)

Ben you remember cleaning the bumpers to this

Hell yes alot of good times ...but I remember alot of things you dont what me to put you on plast about on l.i.l. :0 "Pandulce"


----------



## SJDEUCE (Jul 18, 2004)

> _Originally posted by MODHOPPER_@Aug 29 2008, 12:32 PM~11471655
> *Ben you remember cleaning the bumpers to this
> 
> Hell yes alot of good times ...but I remember alot of things you dont what me to put you on plast about on l.i.l.  :0 "Pandulce"
> *


 :0 
I WANA HEAR :biggrin:


----------



## 66 ROLLERZ ONLY (Jun 27, 2008)

> _Originally posted by SJDEUCE_@Aug 29 2008, 11:36 AM~11471694
> *:0
> I WANA HEAR :biggrin:
> *


omg :0


----------



## # 1 RS HYDRAULICS (Aug 8, 2008)

> _Originally posted by MODHOPPER_@Aug 29 2008, 11:32 AM~11471655
> *Ben you remember cleaning the bumpers to this
> 
> Hell yes alot of good times ...but I remember alot of things you dont what me to put you on plast about on l.i.l.  :0 "Pandulce"
> *


I WANT TO KNOW ABOUT IT !!!!!!! J/K


----------



## EL TIBURON (Jul 9, 2008)

> _Originally posted by SJDEUCE_@Aug 29 2008, 12:36 PM~11471694
> *:0
> I WANA HEAR :biggrin:
> *


 Naahh!!! You dont want to hear. I owe enough child support dont need any youngsters trying to claim as there daddy. :biggrin: :biggrin: :biggrin:


----------



## EL TIBURON (Jul 9, 2008)

> _Originally posted by SJDEUCE_@Aug 29 2008, 08:43 AM~11469966
> *NA I OWN A 94 TOYOTA TERCEL :biggrin:
> I MEAN A RANGER W/ A BLOWER.... :0 AND BED DANCER :biggrin:
> *


Ceasers old truck last I heard Ben Bought that truck.


----------



## EL TIBURON (Jul 9, 2008)

> _Originally posted by MODHOPPER_@Aug 29 2008, 12:32 PM~11471655
> *Ben you remember cleaning the bumpers to this
> 
> Hell yes alot of good times ...but I remember alot of things you dont what me to put you on plast about on l.i.l.  :0 "Pandulce"
> *


Oh Ben, I'm just trying to bring back some GOOD Memories nothing bad or begative bro. We had some really good times.


----------



## SJDEUCE (Jul 18, 2004)

> _Originally posted by EL TIBURON_@Aug 29 2008, 05:02 PM~11473770
> *Naahh!!! You dont want to hear. I owe enough child support dont need any youngsters trying to claim as there daddy. :biggrin:  :biggrin:  :biggrin:
> *


youngster? :roflmao: okay old man :biggrin: 
got any pics of jess truck :0


----------



## EL TIBURON (Jul 9, 2008)

> _Originally posted by SJDEUCE_@Aug 29 2008, 05:17 PM~11473878
> *youngster? :roflmao: okay old man :biggrin:
> got any pics of jess truck :0
> *


Oh Damn When it was Freddy Kuger or Ninja Turtles.


----------



## SJDEUCE (Jul 18, 2004)

> _Originally posted by EL TIBURON_@Aug 29 2008, 05:32 PM~11473968
> *Oh Damn When it was Freddy Kuger or Ninja Turtles.
> *


both...you have any? :biggrin:


----------



## 66 ROLLERZ ONLY (Jun 27, 2008)

SPOKE TO MY HOMIE BIG PANDULCE HE CONFIRM THAT PEE WEE IS COMING WITH HIS 63 .......


----------



## stacklifehydraulics (Jan 31, 2006)

> _Originally posted by 66 ROLLERZ ONLY_@Aug 29 2008, 05:30 PM~11474365
> *SPOKE TO MY HOMIE BIG PANDULCE HE CONFIRM THAT PEE WEE IS COMING WITH HIS 63 .......
> *


cool now there will be three to make a class i dont have to come hop now


----------



## SJDEUCE (Jul 18, 2004)

> _Originally posted by 41chev_@Aug 30 2008, 11:25 AM~11478356
> *cool  now there will be three to make a class i dont have to come hop now
> *


scared


----------



## stacklifehydraulics (Jan 31, 2006)

> _Originally posted by SJDEUCE_@Aug 30 2008, 10:34 AM~11478381
> *scared
> *


 :0 any time you would like to nose up that impala of yours let me know all have the owner hit the switch she aint scared


----------



## SJDEUCE (Jul 18, 2004)

> _Originally posted by 41chev_@Aug 30 2008, 11:53 AM~11478461
> *:0 any time you would like to nose up that impala of yours let me know all have the owner hit the switch she aint scared
> *


drive it, i will...my shit i drive everday  :biggrin: i got no crazy lock up... 28 in rear :biggrin: w/ windows.and frame never gave me shit...


----------



## stacklifehydraulics (Jan 31, 2006)

i got one black magic piston pump for sale presto plus with a new 11 gear with a collar anyone needs one let me know


----------



## SJDEUCE (Jul 18, 2004)

:0


----------



## bigdaddysautoparts (Jul 28, 2005)

I JUST GOT THE NEW STREETLOW MAGZINE, SO STOP BY AND PICK UP YOUR COPY! 

AND JUST IN CASE YOU DIDNT KNOW MS. RUTHIE SKYE IS ON THE BACK COVER =)


----------



## SIC'N'TWISTED (Jun 28, 2005)

WHAT TIME IS THE ACTUAL HOP?????


----------



## stacklifehydraulics (Jan 31, 2006)

> _Originally posted by SIC'N'TWISTED_@Aug 31 2008, 08:23 AM~11482886
> *WHAT TIME IS THE ACTUAL HOP?????
> *


i think 12


----------



## Eddie-Money (Mar 2, 2006)

*I'm leaving Monterey right now for San Jo :thumbsup: *


----------



## SIC'N'TWISTED (Jun 28, 2005)

> _Originally posted by 41chev_@Aug 31 2008, 09:52 AM~11483157
> *i think 12
> *


SO FOR 5 HOURS CARS WILL BE HOPPING


----------



## lil watcha (Dec 26, 2005)

probably start hoppin at 4 and last bout an hour. and hope the pigs dnt come again


----------



## CE 707 (Jul 15, 2006)

any pics yet


----------



## Hustler on the go (Feb 18, 2005)

> _Originally posted by CE 707_@Aug 31 2008, 07:00 PM~11485566
> *any pics yet
> *


x2 :biggrin:


----------



## stacklifehydraulics (Jan 31, 2006)

> _Originally posted by CE 707_@Aug 31 2008, 07:00 PM~11485566
> *any pics yet
> *


I GOT PICS BUT NO CORD TO DOWN LOAD THEM :angry:


----------



## Cadillac Heaven (Jan 9, 2006)

your car did real good tim, thats the best ive seen it work...


----------



## stacklifehydraulics (Jan 31, 2006)

> _Originally posted by Cadillac Heaven_@Aug 31 2008, 07:48 PM~11485902
> *your car did real good tim, thats the best ive seen it work...
> *


THANKS BUT ITS STILL A LITTLE SHORT


----------



## BlackMagicHydraulics (Sep 21, 2003)

> _Originally posted by 41chev_@Aug 31 2008, 08:51 PM~11485916
> *THANKS BUT IM STILL A LITTLE SHORT
> *


Sounds like a personally problem... :biggrin:


----------



## KINGFISH_CUSTOMS (Oct 8, 2006)

> _Originally posted by BlackMagicHydraulics_@Aug 31 2008, 09:54 PM~11486352
> *Sounds like a personally problem... :biggrin:
> *


haha he did set himself up for that one


----------



## Eddie-Money (Mar 2, 2006)

:wave:


----------



## DELTORO HYDRAULICS (Oct 6, 2004)

> _Originally posted by Eddie$Money_@Aug 31 2008, 09:11 PM~11486500
> *:wave:
> *


wsup Eddie :biggrin:


----------



## Eddie-Money (Mar 2, 2006)

> _Originally posted by DELTORO HYDRAULICS_@Aug 31 2008, 09:14 PM~11486531
> *wsup Eddie :biggrin:
> *



:biggrin:


----------



## Eddie-Money (Mar 2, 2006)

*WHERE'S THE PICS PEEPS*


----------



## nme1 (Jul 12, 2005)

> _Originally posted by Eddie$Money_@Aug 31 2008, 08:54 PM~11486855
> *WHERE'S THE PICS PEEPS
> *


didn't you have a camera?


----------



## DELTORO HYDRAULICS (Oct 6, 2004)

> _Originally posted by nme1_@Aug 31 2008, 09:59 PM~11486885
> *didn't you have a camera?
> *


sup peter you guys finally made it home :biggrin: Eddie babysitting his camera right now :banghead: no pics till tomorrow not even a sneak peek :biggrin:


----------



## nme1 (Jul 12, 2005)

> _Originally posted by DELTORO HYDRAULICS_@Aug 31 2008, 09:01 PM~11486902
> *sup peter you guys finally made it home  :biggrin: Eddie babysitting his camera right now :banghead: no pics till tomorrow not even a sneak peek :biggrin:
> *


eddies holding out on the pics :angry:


----------



## Eddie-Money (Mar 2, 2006)

> _Originally posted by nme1_@Aug 31 2008, 10:03 PM~11486919
> *eddies holding out on the pics :angry:
> *



:twak:


----------



## Eddie-Money (Mar 2, 2006)

> _Originally posted by DELTORO HYDRAULICS_@Aug 31 2008, 10:01 PM~11486902
> *sup peter you guys finally made it home  :biggrin: Eddie babysitting his camera right now :banghead: no pics till tomorrow not even a sneak peek :biggrin:
> *


 :twak: 
*
I NEVER HOLD OUT ON PICS*


----------



## Eddie-Money (Mar 2, 2006)

*I'M ALWAYS THE FIRST ONE TO POST PICS.*


----------



## nme1 (Jul 12, 2005)

go find a cord at the neighbors house so you can post the pics eddie


----------



## DELTORO HYDRAULICS (Oct 6, 2004)

I dont see them eddie hook up the cam to the laptop


----------



## Eddie-Money (Mar 2, 2006)

> _Originally posted by nme1_@Aug 31 2008, 10:06 PM~11486947
> *go find a cord at the neighbors house so you can post the pics eddie
> *


*PETER THAT'S A BAD ATTITUDE :biggrin: *


----------



## nme1 (Jul 12, 2005)

you should of said something eddie i would of let you borrow my cord


----------



## BlackMagicHydraulics (Sep 21, 2003)

> _Originally posted by Eddie$Money_@Aug 31 2008, 10:11 PM~11486500
> *:wave:
> *


Come on Eddie show me what I didn't miss....Naw just playin fool...Lets see some chippers :biggrin:


----------



## MUFASA (Aug 16, 2005)

> _Originally posted by BlackMagicHydraulics_@Aug 31 2008, 10:09 PM~11486967
> *Come on Eddie show me what I didn't miss....Naw just playin fool...Lets see some chippers :biggrin:
> *


 :0 :0


----------



## GREAT WHITE (Apr 17, 2004)

SOMEONE HAS TO HAVE SOME PICS ... :around: :around: :around:


----------



## DELTORO HYDRAULICS (Oct 6, 2004)

cmon eddie pics come with a hat :0 :thumbsup:


----------



## Eddie-Money (Mar 2, 2006)

*GIVE ME A SEC *


----------



## poppa68_KI_4life (Mar 16, 2005)

great time good turn out. no problems this year. robert paid off the police :biggrin: 


big chivo locs. one love, much respect. :worship:


----------



## DELTORO HYDRAULICS (Oct 6, 2004)

While were waiting some old school for the homies


----------



## nme1 (Jul 12, 2005)

> _Originally posted by DELTORO HYDRAULICS_@Aug 31 2008, 09:20 PM~11487064
> *cmon eddie pics come with a hat  :0  :thumbsup:
> 
> 
> ...


motivation for eddie :biggrin:


----------



## stacklifehydraulics (Jan 31, 2006)

> _Originally posted by BlackMagicHydraulics_@Aug 31 2008, 10:09 PM~11486967
> *Come on Eddie show me what I didn't miss....Naw just playin fool...Lets see some chippers :biggrin:
> *


 :twak: im gaining on em slowly inch by inch , every one looked good today


----------



## DELTORO HYDRAULICS (Oct 6, 2004)

> _Originally posted by poppa68_KI_4life_@Aug 31 2008, 10:26 PM~11487104
> *great time good turn out. no problems this year. robert paid off the police  :biggrin:
> big chivo locs.  one love, much respect.  :worship:
> *


RIP CHIVO


----------



## ELO408WEST (Jun 28, 2007)




----------



## ELO408WEST (Jun 28, 2007)




----------



## ELO408WEST (Jun 28, 2007)




----------



## Eddie-Money (Mar 2, 2006)




----------



## Eddie-Money (Mar 2, 2006)




----------



## ELO408WEST (Jun 28, 2007)




----------



## Eddie-Money (Mar 2, 2006)




----------



## Cadillac Heaven (Jan 9, 2006)

> _Originally posted by poppa68_KI_4life_@Aug 31 2008, 10:26 PM~11487104
> *
> 
> and a special thanks to every1 for that moment of silence for the big homie,          chivo locs.  one love, much respect.  :worship:
> *


 :angel:


----------



## Eddie-Money (Mar 2, 2006)




----------



## stacklifehydraulics (Jan 31, 2006)

> _Originally posted by Eddie$Money_@Aug 31 2008, 10:36 PM~11487182
> *
> 
> 
> ...


thats a big ass wheel :0


----------



## ELO408WEST (Jun 28, 2007)




----------



## Eddie-Money (Mar 2, 2006)




----------



## Eddie-Money (Mar 2, 2006)




----------



## ELO408WEST (Jun 28, 2007)




----------



## ELO408WEST (Jun 28, 2007)




----------



## ELO408WEST (Jun 28, 2007)




----------



## Eddie-Money (Mar 2, 2006)




----------



## ELO408WEST (Jun 28, 2007)




----------



## SJDEUCE (Jul 18, 2004)




----------



## Eddie-Money (Mar 2, 2006)




----------



## ELO408WEST (Jun 28, 2007)




----------



## ELO408WEST (Jun 28, 2007)




----------



## Eddie-Money (Mar 2, 2006)

> _Originally posted by ELO408WEST_@Aug 31 2008, 10:54 PM~11487336
> *
> 
> 
> ...


*
GREAT PIC I WAS ON THE OTHER SIDE OF THE STICK.*


----------



## SJDEUCE (Jul 18, 2004)

nice pics


----------



## ELO408WEST (Jun 28, 2007)




----------



## ELO408WEST (Jun 28, 2007)

Yeah it was tough to get em with the big turn out 
But it was well worth it


----------



## Eddie-Money (Mar 2, 2006)




----------



## ELO408WEST (Jun 28, 2007)




----------



## ELO408WEST (Jun 28, 2007)




----------



## ELO408WEST (Jun 28, 2007)




----------



## ELO408WEST (Jun 28, 2007)




----------



## ELO408WEST (Jun 28, 2007)




----------



## ELO408WEST (Jun 28, 2007)




----------



## ELO408WEST (Jun 28, 2007)

Thats all i have fellas.
Hope this happens soon again! :biggrin:


----------



## DELTORO HYDRAULICS (Oct 6, 2004)

> _Originally posted by ELO408WEST_@Aug 31 2008, 11:14 PM~11487481
> *Thats all i have fellas.
> Hope this happens soon again! :biggrin:
> *


Thanx for the pics


----------



## CADILLACIN (Mar 20, 2006)

WHAT WAS THE SCORES? WHO WON?


----------



## nme1 (Jul 12, 2005)

> _Originally posted by DELTORO HYDRAULICS_@Aug 31 2008, 10:16 PM~11487496
> *Thanx for the pics
> *


X2


----------



## nme1 (Jul 12, 2005)

thanks for sharing your pix eddie sergio owes you a hat :biggrin:


----------



## SIC'N'TWISTED (Jun 28, 2005)




----------



## SIC'N'TWISTED (Jun 28, 2005)




----------



## SIC'N'TWISTED (Jun 28, 2005)




----------



## SIC'N'TWISTED (Jun 28, 2005)




----------



## SIC'N'TWISTED (Jun 28, 2005)




----------



## DELTORO HYDRAULICS (Oct 6, 2004)

SO I HEARD THAT ROBERT CAME BACK ON THE MIC AND SAID WHAT THE OUR 63 REALLY HIT AFTER REVIEWING THE VIDEO....... :0


----------



## DELTORO HYDRAULICS (Oct 6, 2004)

> _Originally posted by ELO408WEST_@Aug 31 2008, 11:10 PM~11487460
> *
> 
> 
> ...



badd 62 and it swings


----------



## Latino66 (Apr 26, 2006)

> _Originally posted by poppa68_KI_4life_@Aug 31 2008, 10:26 PM~11487104
> *great time good turn out. no problems this year. robert paid off the police  :biggrin:
> big chivo locs.  one love, much respect.  :worship:
> *


last time ??? why ?


----------



## big sleeps (Jun 20, 2004)

the homies are gonna clean it up and finish it the way chivo wanted it a clean street rider that gets up . and gonna give to chivos lil 10 year old bro to keep the dream alive :thumbsup:


----------



## Eddie-Money (Mar 2, 2006)

> _Originally posted by DELTORO HYDRAULICS_@Aug 31 2008, 11:34 PM~11487635
> *SO I HEARD THAT ROBERT CAME BACK ON THE MIC AND SAID WHAT THE OUR 63 REALLY HIT AFTER REVIEWING THE VIDEO....... :0
> *


*HIT 95 GAVE US 85 :0 *


----------



## stacklifehydraulics (Jan 31, 2006)

> _Originally posted by Eddie$Money_@Sep 1 2008, 08:53 AM~11488983
> *HIT 95 GAVE US 85 :0
> *


A WHOLE FOOT :0


----------



## SJDEUCE (Jul 18, 2004)

> _Originally posted by ELO408WEST_@Sep 1 2008, 12:10 AM~11487460
> *
> 
> 
> ...


 :biggrin:


----------



## nme1 (Jul 12, 2005)

> _Originally posted by 41chev_@Sep 1 2008, 08:28 AM~11489157
> *A WHOLE FOOT :0
> *


a foot is 12" this was a 10" difference.


----------



## Eddie-Money (Mar 2, 2006)

*WHAT'S UP TIM YOUR CAR DID GOOD.*


----------



## stacklifehydraulics (Jan 31, 2006)

> _Originally posted by nme1_@Sep 1 2008, 11:01 AM~11489658
> *a foot is 12" this was a 10" difference.
> *


MY BAD 10" THATS STILL A LOT , I WASNT IN THE PIT I DIDNT SEE THE STICK I ONLY SEEN FROM WAY BACK WHERE WE ALL PARKED NORMALLY I HAVE VIDEO OF ALL THE CARS HOPPING BUT THE PIT WAS WAY TO SMALL I ONLY HAVE MY CAR ON VIDEO THIS TIME


----------



## stacklifehydraulics (Jan 31, 2006)




----------



## stacklifehydraulics (Jan 31, 2006)




----------



## stacklifehydraulics (Jan 31, 2006)




----------



## stacklifehydraulics (Jan 31, 2006)

team work to







gt in the pit :thumbsup:


----------



## stacklifehydraulics (Jan 31, 2006)




----------



## stacklifehydraulics (Jan 31, 2006)

> _Originally posted by Eddie$Money_@Sep 1 2008, 11:16 AM~11489732
> *WHAT'S UP TIM YOUR CAR DID GOOD.
> *


thanks maybe next time i will be first


----------



## WAT IT DO (Mar 29, 2005)

86 INCHES :nono: :nono: :no: :twak: :buttkick:


----------



## NEWSTYLEKING (Mar 29, 2003)

> _Originally posted by WAT IT DO_@Sep 1 2008, 01:08 PM~11490334
> *86 INCHES  :nono:  :nono:  :no:  :twak:  :buttkick:
> *


SO WHAT DID THE ELCO HIT 80 SOMETHING AND WHAT DID YOU HIT 70 SOMETHING :0 

LAST TIME I REMEMBER 8O SOMETHING BEATS 70 SOMETHING ,SO YOU STILL LOST... :biggrin: 

SO STOP CRYING....  :tears: :tears: :tears:


----------



## rhr26 (Mar 3, 2006)

> _Originally posted by ELO408WEST_@Aug 31 2008, 11:54 PM~11487336
> *
> 
> 
> ...



I think this pic shows the sticks pretty good!! You can see that the top of the street low sticker is 80", so you can roughly guess what people hit!! Other than that i think every one who hopped did really good.


----------



## stacklifehydraulics (Jan 31, 2006)

> _Originally posted by NEWSTYLEKING_@Sep 1 2008, 03:02 PM~11491155
> *SO WHAT DID THE ELCO HIT 80 SOMETHING AND WHAT DID YOU HIT 70 SOMETHING :0
> 
> LAST TIME I REMEMBER 8O SOMETHING BEATS 70 SOMETHING ,SO  YOU STILL LOST... :biggrin:
> ...


but where still trying :biggrin:


----------



## stacklifehydraulics (Jan 31, 2006)

> _Originally posted by rhr26_@Sep 1 2008, 03:36 PM~11491336
> *I think this pic shows the sticks pretty good!!  You can see that the top of the street low sticker is 80", so you can roughly guess what people hit!!  Other than that i think every one who hopped did really good.
> *


pic's dont help it is what it is you cant see the whole car i can photo shop my car doin 103"


----------



## rhr26 (Mar 3, 2006)

> _Originally posted by 41chev_@Sep 1 2008, 04:40 PM~11491356
> *pic's dont help it is what it is  you cant see the whole car i can photo shop my car doin 103"
> *


Did not say those where final readings, just showing the fact that you can ROUGHLY get an idea what people did!!!!


----------



## stacklifehydraulics (Jan 31, 2006)

> _Originally posted by rhr26_@Sep 1 2008, 04:00 PM~11491472
> *Did not say those where final readings, just showing the fact that you can ROUGHLY get an idea what people did!!!!
> *










maybe the stick is off


----------



## Psta (Mar 18, 2004)

Great day and great turn out!!
Looking forward to the next one!


----------



## rhr26 (Mar 3, 2006)

> _Originally posted by Psta_@Sep 1 2008, 05:30 PM~11491692
> *Great day and great turn out!!
> Looking forward to the next one!
> *



I agree, and the good thing was the cops where really cool!!


----------



## Psta (Mar 18, 2004)

> _Originally posted by 41chev_@Sep 1 2008, 05:01 PM~11491481
> *
> 
> 
> ...


for fucc sakes put it to rest already! everyone got there money! stop crying!


----------



## 1 GANGSTA COUPE (Mar 21, 2008)

> _Originally posted by 41chev_@Sep 1 2008, 11:06 AM~11489957
> *
> *


 :thumbsup: lookin good


----------



## Cadillac Heaven (Jan 9, 2006)

> _Originally posted by rhr26_@Sep 1 2008, 04:00 PM~11491472
> *Did not say those where final readings, just showing the fact that you can ROUGHLY get an idea what people did!!!!
> *


as far as inches :dunno: but from where i was i think people were placed correctly... my .02


----------



## rhr26 (Mar 3, 2006)

> _Originally posted by Cadillac Heaven_@Sep 1 2008, 06:33 PM~11492136
> *as far as inches :dunno: but from where i was i think people were placed correctly... my .02
> *



I agree 100%


----------



## Ritchie Ritch (Mar 14, 2007)

Had a good time. Here's a little video i put together! ENJOY! :biggrin: 



http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=_EgJWWSdSCY


http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=_EgJWWSdSCY


----------



## SJDEUCE (Jul 18, 2004)

> _Originally posted by NEWSTYLEKING_@Sep 1 2008, 04:02 PM~11491155
> *SO WHAT DID THE ELCO HIT 80 SOMETHING AND WHAT DID YOU HIT 70 SOMETHING :0
> 
> LAST TIME I REMEMBER 8O SOMETHING BEATS 70 SOMETHING ,SO  YOU STILL LOST... :biggrin:
> ...


 :biggrin:


----------



## eastbay_drop (Jul 3, 2003)

:nosad: my car did terible! :banghead: , but it did have a nice ass hop! anybody want to buy a piston? im sellin mine



> _Originally posted by rhr26_@Sep 1 2008, 05:36 PM~11491336
> *I think this pic shows the sticks pretty good!!  You can see that the top of the street low sticker is 80", so you can roughly guess what people hit!!  Other than that i think every one who hopped did really good.
> *


----------



## SJDEUCE (Jul 18, 2004)

> _Originally posted by eastbay_60_@Sep 1 2008, 09:51 PM~11494038
> *:nosad:  my car did terible!  :banghead: , but it did have a nice ass hop! anybody want to buy a piston? im sellin mine
> *


everyone got bad days..your shit was nice in sf


----------



## NEWSTYLEKING (Mar 29, 2003)

> _Originally posted by Psta_@Sep 1 2008, 04:30 PM~11491692
> *Great day and great turn out!!
> Looking forward to the next one!
> *


ME TOO BRO....


----------



## NEWSTYLEKING (Mar 29, 2003)

THIS ONE CAME OUT GOOD!!!  

http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=_EgJWWSdSCY


----------



## rollindeep408 (Oct 22, 2004)

> _Originally posted by NEWSTYLEKING_@Sep 2 2008, 01:01 AM~11495286
> *THIS ONE CAME OUT GOOD!!!
> 
> http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=_EgJWWSdSCY
> *


 :angel: :yes:


----------



## THE REAL BIG M (Jan 22, 2008)

> _Originally posted by Eddie$Money_@Sep 1 2008, 08:53 AM~11488983
> *HIT 95 GAVE US 85 :0
> *


What did 95???? The red covert.I would say 83 to 85.


----------



## DELTORO HYDRAULICS (Oct 6, 2004)

look at the video the bottom of the front bumper is between 15 to 20 inches from the top of the stick the car is at 75" in the pic in the video the bottom of the bumper clears the stick so that would pick up that front end another 15 to 20" on the bottom of the tire easy yea its a bunch of bullshit but if it was you're ride you'd be checking that shit out too.


----------



## DELTORO HYDRAULICS (Oct 6, 2004)




----------



## poppa68_KI_4life (Mar 16, 2005)

> _Originally posted by NEWSTYLEKING_@Sep 2 2008, 12:01 AM~11495286
> *THIS ONE CAME OUT GOOD!!!
> 
> http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=_EgJWWSdSCY
> *


  hell ya. like that 1 starts off with all the homies giving mad respect to big chivo with a moment of silence . thanks to all of you that did that for my boy. 



for you big homie. ride in peace bro :tears:


----------



## Cali-Stylz (Jan 23, 2005)

> _Originally posted by poppa68_KI_4life_@Sep 2 2008, 01:46 PM~11498389
> *  hell ya. like that 1 starts off with all the homies giving mad respect to big chivo</span> with a moment of silence . thanks to all of you that did that for my boy.
> for you big homie. ride in peace bro  :tears:
> *



<span style=\'color:green\'>Gotta roll out Chivo's ride first :thumbsup: :angel:


----------



## SJDEUCE (Jul 18, 2004)

thats right


----------



## Cali-Stylz (Jan 23, 2005)

5.0 checking out White Mike's ride :0 



East Side Riders out there with some bad ass rides :thumbsup: Didnt get any good shots of Mike's black 65... somebody post some please  


Both of these rides are driven by females :thumbsup:


AZTLAN IMPERIALS :wow:


Sorry Carlos, didnt get any shots in action... this was taken just after you hopped. Going to give you props, it got up pretty nice... cannot argue that its driven, to the hop and from it :thumbsup:


INDIVIDUALS putting it down. Thanks for coming to town fellas :thumbsup:


----------



## poppa68_KI_4life (Mar 16, 2005)

> 5.0 checking out White Mike's ride :0
> [url=http://www.picoodle.com/view.php?
> i think he wanted to buy it :biggrin:


----------



## Cali-Stylz (Jan 23, 2005)

Nice ride, gets up pretty good most of the time but Sunday was not its day. By the way you are the WHITEST whiteboy I have ever seen, and I lived in Missouri for a few years :wow: Oh and whats up with the SS symbol on your wishbone :scrutinize:


----------



## SJDEUCE (Jul 18, 2004)

:biggrin:


----------



## 510sixone (May 24, 2003)

> _Originally posted by Cali-Stylz_@Sep 2 2008, 03:45 PM~11499923
> *Nice ride, gets up pretty good most of the time but Sunday was not its day. By the way you are the WHITEST whiteboy I have ever seen, and I lived in Missouri for a few years :wow: Oh and whats up with the SS symbol on your wishbone :scrutinize:
> 
> 
> *


 :biggrin: 
he is part of "team cracker"
i liked how he requested kid rock but the dj ended up playing ac/dc :biggrin:


----------



## CE 707 (Jul 15, 2006)

> _Originally posted by ELO408WEST_@Aug 31 2008, 11:04 PM~11487409
> *
> 
> 
> ...


good to see the B"I"G putting it down wish I could have made it


----------



## SJDEUCE (Jul 18, 2004)

i got more ill put them up later :biggrin:


----------



## 408_Life (Apr 11, 2006)

> > 5.0 checking out White Mike's ride :0
> >
> >
> >
> > ...


----------



## SJDEUCE (Jul 18, 2004)




----------



## Cali-Stylz (Jan 23, 2005)

> _Originally posted by 408_Life_@Sep 2 2008, 08:21 PM~11501865
> *it's for sale wish he would have made an offer.  :biggrin:
> *


Mabe the next time you get pulled over thats what they will do hno: :0 :biggrin:


----------



## SJDEUCE (Jul 18, 2004)




----------



## SJDEUCE (Jul 18, 2004)




----------



## SJDEUCE (Jul 18, 2004)

:biggrin:


----------



## 408_Life (Apr 11, 2006)

> _Originally posted by Cali-Stylz_@Sep 2 2008, 07:26 PM~11501925
> *Mabe the next time you get pulled over thats what they will do hno: :0  :biggrin:
> *



lol :yessad:


----------



## MODHOPPER (Nov 3, 2004)

Props to R&S Hydraulics and all the hopp winners.... :thumbsup: 










and SJ deuce..


----------



## A TODA MADRE (Apr 9, 2004)

Looks like it went down out there..


----------



## Los Compadres (Mar 31, 2007)

> _Originally posted by MODHOPPER_@Sep 2 2008, 10:36 PM~11504245
> *Props to R&S Hydraulics and all the hopp winners.... :thumbsup:
> and SJ deuce..
> *


HEY BEN YOU COMING TO THE LOYLYSTICS SHOW ON SAT. OR SUNDAY?


----------



## MODHOPPER (Nov 3, 2004)

> _Originally posted by Los Compadres_@Sep 3 2008, 09:57 AM~11506652
> *HEY BEN YOU COMING TO THE LOYLYSTICS SHOW ON SAT. OR SUNDAY?
> *


Yeah will be there throwing down some BBQ.. :biggrin:


----------



## DIPN714 (Oct 17, 2007)

TTT


----------



## Cali-Stylz (Jan 23, 2005)

> _Originally posted by MODHOPPER_@Sep 3 2008, 12:39 PM~11507385
> *Yeah will be there throwing down some BBQ.. :biggrin:
> *


Oh so because there was no food at the King Of The Streets you didnt go... Joe had said that but didnt believe him :biggrin:


----------



## stacklifehydraulics (Jan 31, 2006)

> _Originally posted by Cali-Stylz_@Sep 3 2008, 06:33 PM~11510980
> *Oh so because there was no food at the King Of The Streets you didnt go... Joe had said that but didnt believe him :biggrin:
> *


I KNEW IT WAS TRUE


----------



## BEANER (May 12, 2006)

THE "I" doing it B"I"G


----------



## NEWSTYLEKING (Mar 29, 2003)

> THE "I" doing it B"I"G
> 
> 
> 
> ...


GLAD YOU GUYS MADE IT UP HERE, THANKS.....


----------



## SJDEUCE (Jul 18, 2004)

KEEP THEM COMING I KNOW YOU GOT ALOT


----------



## BEANER (May 12, 2006)




----------



## BEANER (May 12, 2006)

Waiting to serve everyone


----------



## BEANER (May 12, 2006)




----------



## BEANER (May 12, 2006)




----------



## # 1 RS HYDRAULICS (Aug 8, 2008)

TO ALL THAT MADE IT OUT HERE .
THANKS FOR YOUR SUPPORT AND THANKS 
FOR TALKING TO EVERY BODY AND HAVING A GOOD TIME ......
DID N-E BODY GET ME DOING MY THING OUT THERE ........
EVEN THOUGH I GOT ONE LEG I STILL CAN DANCE ....... LOL HA HA ..


----------



## # 1 RS HYDRAULICS (Aug 8, 2008)

TO ME EVERY BODY IS A WINNER .....
NO MONEY IN THE WORLD CAN PAY FOR THAT ....
I'M ALSO GLAD IT TURNED OUT SO GOOD ..........


----------



## BEANER (May 12, 2006)




----------



## # 1 RS HYDRAULICS (Aug 8, 2008)

CON GRADS TO ALL THE WINNERS ....
ALL IN ALL EVERY BODY IS A WINNER ........


----------



## 66 ROLLERZ ONLY (Jun 27, 2008)

GOOD TURN OUT ..........


----------



## 66 ROLLERZ ONLY (Jun 27, 2008)

> _Originally posted by 66 ROLLERZ ONLY_@Sep 4 2008, 11:27 AM~11517290
> *GOOD TURN OUT ..........
> *


I HAD A GOOD TIME OUT THERE HOMIES ......
EVEN THO IT WAS HELLA HOT AND I GOT SUN BURN .....


----------



## BIGNZT (Feb 5, 2007)

*GOOD TIMES WITH OUR LONG LOST BROTHER....... GOOD TURN OUT EVERYONE!*


----------



## 66 ROLLERZ ONLY (Jun 27, 2008)

MY DAUGHTER LOVED WATCHING THE HOP ....
AND HANGING OUT WITH HER DADDY !!!!!!!!!!!


----------



## # 1 RS HYDRAULICS (Aug 8, 2008)




----------



## SIC'N'TWISTED (Jun 28, 2005)

> _Originally posted by 66 ROLLERZ ONLY+Sep 10 2008, 11:03 AM~11567257-->
> 
> 
> 
> ...


WHY DO OYOU USE 2 DIFFERENT SCREEN NAMES????


----------



## SJDEUCE (Jul 18, 2004)

> _Originally posted by SIC'N'TWISTED+Sep 10 2008, 07:50 PM~11571156-->
> 
> 
> 
> ...


x2


----------



## 66 ROLLERZ ONLY (Jun 27, 2008)

> WHY DO OYOU USE 2 DIFFERENT SCREEN NAMES????


x2
[/quote]
personal issiues


----------



## # 1 RS HYDRAULICS (Aug 8, 2008)

> x2


DONT TRIP ......
I HAVE MY REASONS 
[/quote]


----------



## Rollinaround (Mar 24, 2004)

:biggrin:


----------



## Rollinaround (Mar 24, 2004)

:thumbsup:


----------



## DIPN714 (Oct 17, 2007)




----------



## # 1 RS HYDRAULICS (Aug 8, 2008)

> MY DAUGHTER LOVED WATCHING THE HOP ....
> AND HANGING OUT WITH HER DADDY !!!!!!!!!!!
> 
> 
> ...


----------



## # 1 RS HYDRAULICS (Aug 8, 2008)

> _Originally posted by DIPN714_@Sep 11 2008, 11:20 AM~11576602
> *
> 
> 
> ...


ILL BE TO TIRED TO GO ....


----------



## Nasty (Aug 4, 2004)

> WHY DO OYOU USE 2 DIFFERENT SCREEN NAMES????


x2
[/quote]

x4


----------



## # 1 RS HYDRAULICS (Aug 8, 2008)

that's mi bizness ....


----------



## 53CHEVY'S (Dec 29, 2004)

> _Originally posted by SIC'N'TWISTED+Sep 10 2008, 06:50 PM~11571156-->
> 
> 
> 
> ...


I just figured that out yesterday. I thought they were two different people conversating with each other sometimes...my bad.


----------



## 66 ROLLERZ ONLY (Jun 27, 2008)

CONGRADS TO ALL HOPPERS 
THAT GOT 1ST AND 2ND PLACE ..........


----------



## SJDEUCE (Jul 18, 2004)

> WHY DO OYOU USE 2 DIFFERENT SCREEN NAMES????


I just figured that out yesterday. I thought they were two different people conversating with each other sometimes...my bad.
[/quote]
:roflmao:


----------



## # 1 RS HYDRAULICS (Aug 8, 2008)

I HAD FUN !!!!!!!!









AFTER KING OF THE STREETS ....


----------



## 66 ROLLERZ ONLY (Jun 27, 2008)

AFTER THE KING OF THE STREETS ......


----------



## # 1 RS HYDRAULICS (Aug 8, 2008)

> _Originally posted by 66 ROLLERZ ONLY_@Sep 17 2008, 10:08 AM~11625337
> *
> 
> 
> ...


........


----------



## traffictowing (Jun 18, 2008)

> _Originally posted by # 1 RS HYDRAULICS_@Sep 10 2008, 06:15 PM~11570842
> *
> 
> 
> ...


dame this girl is fine :biggrin: :biggrin: :biggrin: :biggrin:


----------



## # 1 RS HYDRAULICS (Aug 8, 2008)




----------



## ncridahz (Jul 15, 2008)

hate that we missed the hop looks like it was off the hook


----------



## # 1 RS HYDRAULICS (Aug 8, 2008)

> _Originally posted by ncridahz_@Sep 19 2008, 03:38 AM~11642287
> *
> 
> 
> ...


YOU SHOULD OF BEEN HERE ....


----------



## # 1 RS HYDRAULICS (Aug 8, 2008)

> dame this girl is fine :biggrin: :biggrin: :biggrin: :biggrin:
> YES SIR .....


----------



## # 1 RS HYDRAULICS (Aug 8, 2008)

> _Originally posted by NEWSTYLEKING_@Sep 2 2008, 12:01 AM~11495286
> *THIS ONE CAME OUT GOOD!!!
> 
> http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=_EgJWWSdSCY
> *


I THINK IT CAME OUT COOL HOMIE ..


----------



## 66 ROLLERZ ONLY (Jun 27, 2008)




----------



## # 1 RS HYDRAULICS (Aug 8, 2008)

>


----------



## 66 ROLLERZ ONLY (Jun 27, 2008)




----------



## # 1 RS HYDRAULICS (Aug 8, 2008)

PAULE'S TRIKE ....


----------



## 66 ROLLERZ ONLY (Jun 27, 2008)

> WHAT A TAN ......


----------



## 66 ROLLERZ ONLY (Jun 27, 2008)

PAULE'S TRIKE ....
yessir .


----------



## 66 ROLLERZ ONLY (Jun 27, 2008)

HELLO PAULE !


----------



## 66 ROLLERZ ONLY (Jun 27, 2008)

>


----------



## # 1 RS HYDRAULICS (Aug 8, 2008)

> >


----------



## Aint no Body! (Jan 31, 2008)

> _Originally posted by # 1 RS HYDRAULICS_@Sep 18 2008, 11:40 AM~11635560
> *
> 
> 
> ...


 :worship: :worship: :worship:


----------



## Aint no Body! (Jan 31, 2008)

:0 :0


> _Originally posted by 66 ROLLERZ ONLY_@Sep 24 2008, 02:54 PM~11688265
> *
> 
> 
> ...


 :0 :0 :0


----------



## 66 ROLLERZ ONLY (Jun 27, 2008)




----------



## 66 ROLLERZ ONLY (Jun 27, 2008)

> A CLEAN ASS IS THE WAY TO GO !


----------



## 66 ROLLERZ ONLY (Jun 27, 2008)

> FUCK SHE HAS A NICE ASS TAN ....


----------



## PICAZZO (Mar 1, 2006)

> > FUCK SHE HAS A NICE ASS TAN ....
> 
> 
> :0


----------



## 66 ROLLERZ ONLY (Jun 27, 2008)

> THIS GIRL AN I PLAYED POOL AFTER KING OR THE STREETS !


----------



## # 1 RS HYDRAULICS (Aug 8, 2008)

> >


----------



## 71chevy (Nov 5, 2006)

she or he, looks like a dude to me no ass just upper leg. his name johnny?


----------



## 66 ROLLERZ ONLY (Jun 27, 2008)

> she or he, looks like a dude to me no ass just upper leg. his name johnny?
> wow !


----------



## 66 ROLLERZ ONLY (Jun 27, 2008)

I HAD FUN !!!!!!!!









AFTER KING OF THE STREETS ....


----------



## Psta (Mar 18, 2004)

> _Originally posted by 66 ROLLERZ ONLY_@Oct 25 2008, 11:38 PM~11974089
> *I HAD FUN !!!!!!!!
> 
> 
> ...


We had fun shutting shit down all weekend! 
INDIVIDUALS #1 in S.J! REAL RIDAS!!!


----------



## Psta (Mar 18, 2004)




----------

